# clicker training



## Mr.Wyatt (Apr 4, 2010)

Reading a bit on clicker training was wondering what you people think about it???


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I think it is great. I do need to train more with it myself.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Marker training is a wonderful thing. You can use either a clicker or a verbal marker.


----------



## sadie006 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Clicker*

I started clicker training on the second day I brought Lucy home. Already she does a pretty good job with "sit", we are also working on "come".


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

I use my voice for a marker. It would be silly for me to carry a clicker everywhere and i don't want my dog to rely on that sound. So i've been using my voice as a marker more than i use the clicker. When i use the clicker it's usually when we're doing something at home and i want to shape a certain behaviour.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax's level of participation is so much higher with clicker training. The marker and reward come so much quicker, it's all positive, and she learns so much faster. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

I actually felt the same as some of the others- I can just use my voice! I started an agility class with Eris about 6 weeks ago, and they encouraged the use of the clicker. I thought about it in the past, and I thought about it some more. I finally gave in and thought, "I'll give it a shot." Eris and Argo both have a few titles on them so it wasn't like they had no training. I have to say the number of things I have taught Eris (or she taught herself with shaping!) in the past few weeks amazes me. She loves it. I love it! We are having a blast. Argo was a little more difficult to 'break'. Being 8, he is pretty set in his ways. "Mom shows me what to do, I do it, I get rewarded." Easy right? It took me quite a few sessions but I think we have had a bit of a break through. He is finally offering different behaviors and I am able to mark them. I am very excited to get a new puppy soon (hopefully) and be able to use my new skills on him/her....in fact, I have been asking to borrow puppies from friends and family members to practice lol.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Dinahmyte said:


> I actually felt the same as some of the others- I can just use my voice! I started an agility class with Eris about 6 weeks ago, and they encouraged the use of the clicker. I thought about it in the past, and I thought about it some more. I finally gave in and thought, "I'll give it a shot." Eris and Argo both have a few titles on them so it wasn't like they had no training. I have to say the number of things I have taught Eris (or she taught herself with shaping!) in the past few weeks amazes me. She loves it. I love it! We are having a blast. Argo was a little more difficult to 'break'. Being 8, he is pretty set in his ways. "Mom shows me what to do, I do it, I get rewarded." Easy right? It took me quite a few sessions but I think we have had a bit of a break through. He is finally offering different behaviors and I am able to mark them. I am very excited to get a new puppy soon (hopefully) and be able to use my new skills on him/her....in fact, I have been asking to borrow puppies from friends and family members to practice lol.


Dianna,

In what ways do you think it is better than verbal marking? Do you find it is difficult to manage having a hand free for the clicker?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

In the SchH club I go to, everyone uses a clicker. It is wonderful, and as Dianna said works!

I had a hard time way back, using it with Onyx when she was showing reactivity, leash, clicker, treat, hard to manage it all, besides having her lunging at whatever. But after a few sessions, the timing and treating, holding the leash all fall into place. The clik noise would get her attention immediately. 
I get my clickers at clean run. The one by Karen Pryor is my favorite. They sell wrist bands to hold the clicker so it is pretty easy to manage.
If you ever feel anxious when working with your dog, this is wonderful as a marker, because it takes the emotion away(your tone of voice), the click has no emotion...so is more effective in certain situations than a verbal marking.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Not to high-jack the thread, just curious: When using a clicker does that mean that's the only thing the dog will respond to? The trainer I am going to be working with uses clickers exclusively. I never used one as I use voice. I am worried that I won't have the clicker on me all the time, does that mean the dog will not listen? I don't like the thought of always having to have some thing in my hand for my dog to listen.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Since I don't have my puppy yet, I started clicker training with my cat. He responded very well to it. He now knows how to sit on command. Its been a life saver. I find it easier than using my voice because it is more consistent. 

I will be getting a different clicker when I get my puppy so they don't confuse the sounds. I hope that will be sufficient. There are some great videos posted on here showing how to use the clicker.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> Not to high-jack the thread, just curious: When using a clicker does that mean that's the only thing the dog will respond to? The trainer I am going to be working with uses clickers exclusively. I never used one as I use voice. I am worried that I won't have the clicker on me all the time, does that mean the dog will not listen? I don't like the thought of always having to have some thing in my hand for my dog to listen.



I do believe that the dog will only listen if you have the clicker out.

My 5 year old sheltie was/is clicker trained since he was a puppy and i have seen that he only responds better if i have the clicker out versus me just using my voice. If i tell him to sit without the clicker he hesitates and watches my hand because he thinks a treat will come flying out after the click. He was waiting for that click sound.

SO i had to re train him WITHOUT the clicker, now he responds to verbal markers. 

When i had gotten Josie and first signed up for classes we were not allowed to use clickers. We used our voices "yes" ( or whatever other words you rather use) as a marker.

But of course everyone has their own opinion about clickers, i just believe there is a time and place for it and 99% of the time i do verbal markers. If i tell Josie to sit her butt better hit the ground faster than bullet, i am glad i didn't use the clicker all the times. I only use it when we play mental games.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I used the clicker to build a foundation on the things I wanted Diesel learn. Once he responded well with the clicker I started to slowly get away from the clicker and just use my voice. You still need to reward him when you are trying to remove the clicker. Here is a video I made of Diesel when he was a pup and I just started with the clicker.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Marker training is great, whether you use your voice or a clicker. I like to use both in case I want to mark and reward behavior and I don't have a clicker handy - I want my dogs to understand either way. I think for many things a clicker works better as it's a very precise consistent sound that's completely emotionless. 

You can attach a clicker to your treat bag so you can click and then reach into the bag for a reward with the same hand. At home you can train off leash so you have both hands free. And out on training walks I use a wrist coil so I don't have to always hold onto the clicker if I don't want to. If I'm actively using it I use the last two fingers of my right hand to click, and my thumb and first two fingers to hold a couple of treats, which I transfer to my left hand so I can deliver them in the right position next to my left leg when rewarding a heel or loose leash walking. 



Josiebear said:


> I do believe that the dog will only listen if you have the clicker out.


If your dog will only respond if they see a clicker, then you're not using it correctly. You only use a clicker to train new behaviors, not for established behaviors that are already learned and generalized to new situations and circumstances. They should not "rely" on a clicker anymore than they expect you to reward them every single time they sit if you taught the command with a verbal marker.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never been a fan of clicker training.
part of my reason for not being a clicker
fan is the fact that i don't really understand
it. i use voice, petting and treats as a training aid.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Josiebear said:


> I do believe that the dog will only listen if you have the clicker out.
> 
> My 5 year old sheltie was/is clicker trained since he was a puppy and i have seen that he only responds better if i have the clicker out versus me just using my voice. If i tell him to sit without the clicker he hesitates and watches my hand because he thinks a treat will come flying out after the click. He was waiting for that click sound.
> 
> ...


 
I agree. If your dog only responds when you have the clicker, you're doing something wrong. 

I've started clicker training my 7 month old in the last few months and I also love it. He still listens to every command I ask, without treats or a clicker, because I added in a verbal cue and worked on it long enough for him to associate them together. He's learned at least 5 new commands wtih the clicker in the last month, if not more, and he loves it. It keeps him more calm during training sessions too, which is great.

I have a question though I don't mean to hijack; what are the effects of using a clicker on one dog while the other that is clicker trained is present? Do they recognize that you aren't training them or would they still be thinking that you are rewarding them?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Dianna,
> 
> In what ways do you think it is better than verbal marking? Do you find it is difficult to manage having a hand free for the clicker?
> __________________


That's a great question and the main reason I hear people either don't start using a clicker, or start and then cause it's hard (for us  ) we quit using it.

And it IS a challenge for us to hold something else in our hands and get out treats! I can't argue with that! 

But if someone tells me there is a new and BETTER way to teach my dogs something........maybe I need to work it out. Hey, I'm asking my poor puppy/dog to learn to speak/understand ENGLISH so if this click thing helps, it's worth it.

Problem with using our voices for a marker is we humans TALK ALL THE TIME! And whatever we choose to use as a marker word (yes? good? ) this is ALWAYS a word we use in normal conversation. 

A click means ONE thing all the time. A click is ONLY used in training. When our dog's hear a click it means whatever they just did was wonderful and a treat is on it's way!!!! 

The clicker just is clearer to our dogs. It is a sharp and fast sound that has ZERO personal inflection to it. I can say the word 'yes' and pull it out yyyyyeeeeesssss, or make it unsure sounding, of angry sounding, or happy sounding or or or or or. So the word isn't JUST a short and sweet 100% neutral marker. 

Currently I like the i-clicker with the coiled wristband like this Clip-on Clicker










It's interesting that everyone I've ever known that really gave clicker training a real effort, is amazed how well it works FOR OUR DOGS! So we are fumbling. So we are late/early with the click. Say we are late/early with the treat. Say we forget to click. WHATEVER we do 'wrong' when starting out clicker training........................... FOR OUR DOGS they are learning to learn like crazy, despite us! So to put this method into our training bag of tricks is just such a huge help to bonding and teaching out dogs that it's worth it to me to figure it all out in the end....


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

For me, using the clicker rather than verbal is much more consistent. My house is currently over run with teenagers/young adults, and almost all of them are really "into" dogs and play with mine a lot. So pretty much any "verbal marker" could have any number of meanings.

I'm only new to clicker training so my opinion isn't really based on a lot of experience, so take it for what it's worth.
In just a couple months of it I've been amazed at what my girl and I have accomplished, and I'm glad I stuck it out. Admittedly the first couple weeks were frustrating while I figured my timing out, and got comfortable with it, but from what I'm experiencing I don't see giving it up anytime soon.


----------



## Elliehanna (Mar 17, 2010)

I am liking clicker training as well, I am VERY new to clicker training, 1st OB class was Sat. and I am just really loading it now, but already I am seeing a massive improvement to his "watch me" his "sit" his "stay" his "Come" his "down" and his "leave it" just the things he knows, his come was chaotic at times and now it is wonderful, what I found already is with the clicker its faster. Like when you are teaching something to your dog and they finally get it, you are all like "good boy good boy good boy" hug pat whatever well this way you are "click" and do it again with less down time.


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

Amy, I may have an advantage since Eris is pretty reliable off leash (though I think you can establish the same reliability in a puppy) so I don't really need to have a leash in my hand. I have been doing a lot of work at home, a little to show off to a couple co-workers, and agility class. In the few areas I have used a leash, I have managed to hold clicker and leash in one hand, treats in the other or clicker and treats in one hand. I can click with my thumb and hold a few treats with my pinky and ring finger against my palm- opposite of what the other poster said! I think if you practice enough, like with anything, you will find what works best for you. 
I had thought about it for awhile and probably part of my hesitation was not really knowing how to use the clicker. I have read a few books and asked lots of questions and have a much better understanding of it. MRL pushed me over the edge with her encouragement to try it, especially with agility. I am glad I listened. Like she said, WE talk A LOT. I think I do especially (maybe not as much as she does ) but it is probably quite distracting to my dogs. I am by no means good at it yet but I am getting better! I have mis-timed clicks sometimes, or curse myself under my breath for not catching something at the right moment but I must be doing something right if they are learning as quickly as they are! The hardest part was for me to shut up, and be patient. Most people who know me, know I am NOT patient lol. During my down time (being patient and being quiet lol) I find it really interesting to watch my dog. I LOVE watching them think. Rather than me showing them what I want, I can see them concentrate to figure out exactly what is getting a click/treat from me. 

If your dog is relying on the clicker as a cue, or only responding if they see it, then it isn't being done properly. You can say the same thing with any method really. "My dog doesn't listen unless I have a treat." I hear that often and obviously there is a communication error somewhere! With any type of marker training the end goal is reliability with random reinforcement. My dogs are rewarded all the time- if it is for a sit, or for 5 minutes of obedience, they know they will get something eventually, whether they can see it or not!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> Not to high-jack the thread, just curious: When using a clicker does that mean that's the only thing the dog will respond to? The trainer I am going to be working with uses clickers exclusively. I never used one as I use voice. I am worried that I won't have the clicker on me all the time, does that mean the dog will not listen? I don't like the thought of always having to have some thing in my hand for my dog to listen.


Absolutely not. All three of my dogs have been clicker trained certain behaviors and I use a clicker probably the least of all the various "tools" (though I do voice mark a lot and that's the same concept).

Nikon, for example, learned the retrieve with backchaining. I started with a clicker and food, then transitioned to a verbal marker and ball. Even when training one trick you can pair different markers and rewards, even different methods. Some people will train a forced retrieve or a purely clicker trained retrieve but others will use a clicker for one part and force for another.

If the dog is only paying attention when the clicker is out, something is not being done correctly. The clicker is merely a marker. The dog does not even need to ever see it or know it exists for it to work. Likewise you can train the exact same way simply saying "yes", or clicking your tongue or whatever you want to mark with. The clicker is not a command, a reward, or a correction...it's a marker.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> Not to high-jack the thread, just curious: When using a clicker does that mean that's the only thing the dog will respond to? The trainer I am going to be working with uses clickers exclusively. I never used one as I use voice. I am worried that I won't have the clicker on me all the time, does that mean the dog will not listen? I don't like the thought of always having to have some thing in my hand for my dog to listen.


Only if you do it wrong.

The clicker doesn't tell the dog to do anything, it doesn't give a command.

It is only used to mark the exact moment the dog does the right thing, so it understands better exactly what you want.

Once the dog knows what the right thing to do for the command is, you phase out the cliking for the behavior and just use voice and a treat or praise.

You say sit, and click when the dogs butt starts going down into the sit. The click just means "wow I did what he wants right, and a treat is coming". Once he knows what it right for the command he doesn't need a click to tell him so, but you still need to praise and reward.


You can also use a clicker to shape a behavior your dog would never do on his own, like covering it's eyes with it's paws. You do it by clicking and treating even the slightes paw movement, then only for a movement toward the face, them only for a movement touching the face and so on until the dogs is doing it. Then you click for that and add a command, when the command is learned no more clicking for it, just use the command.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love everyone's comments about the clicker.... and can't say enough what they are..

The clicker is JUST marker! But it's a precise and exact marker that really works well to help our our dogs learn. 

It's like any other tool in our box of tricks, the better we learn how to use it, the more we understand the theory and practice with it, the faster our DOGS seem to learn! 

I know we all fumble along at the start and feel like having a 3rd hand would be great. But we do learn to hold everything and reach for everything and get better. I know the wristband is a huge help for me cause the clicker always falls right into my hand when I want it. I prefer the i-click with the button cause I don't have to worry about not hitting the right side (like with the rectangular clickers?. Anyway I can figure out to press that button, it will click. And any fingers that can hold a treat can do that too.

Like playing a guitar, doing different things with different hands and fingers at the same time, while watching the sheet music/leader/band!



> MRL pushed me over the edge with her encouragement to try it, especially with agility. I am glad I listened. Like she said, WE talk A LOT. I think I do especially (maybe not as much as she does )


Don't think I missed that!!! :wild:


----------



## Mr.Wyatt (Apr 4, 2010)

ok so I have used the clicker for 5 sessions so far and I am getting great results.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Mr.Wyatt said:


> ok so I have used the clicker for 5 sessions so far and I am getting great results.


That's because you are brilliant and a great dog trainer. :apple:


----------



## Mr.Wyatt (Apr 4, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> That's because you are brilliant and a great dog trainer. :apple:


thanks for youre positive compliment.Maybe some day I can be at youre level.(I can only hope)!!!!:wild:


----------

